# Epiphone Firebird $200 in Owen Sound



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks like a nice deal for someone close by









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gone! (Not surprised)


----------



## Boyce Philips (Sep 12, 2021)

I missed that one by 5 mins. Not too far from me.


----------

